# Reality TV ~ When will the bubble pop?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

For fuck sakes. When will this constant penetration of shit stop taking up every fucking nights TV?

If it isn't X-Factor it's Soapstar-Superstar or Big Brother or Celebrity Big Brother, (spot the fucking celebrity more like!), or IACGMEOH or Fame Academy or "Tonight Matthew I'm gonna be a paedo" or Celebrity "Tonight Matthew I'm gonna be a paedo" etc, etc.

At the moment you can't find anything other than this fucking dross on TV.

The format is stale, boring, shit, crap, wank, old, knackered, TTotal'ed! :?

Whilst briefly renting a property I had a TV but no license. The only things connected were a Dreamcast, PS2, X-Box, Gamecube and 360. The only TV I missed was the 10.30 ITV news. Apart from that there was fuck all that I would have shelled out a license for.

Better TV now eh? Fuck off, just plenty more of the same shit as ever I'd say.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> For fuck sakes. When will this constant penetration of shit stop taking up every fucking nights TV?


Never....your DVD player is your friend.

I like the way you managed a pop at TTotal in your rant....very cunning!

H


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. Shame the miserable old fucker'll never notice it!! :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Do you want me to point it out again for him? (the TTotal slur I mean)

H

P.S. Is it not against forum rules to attack an individual?

P.P.S. Just in case it is can I call you a miserable fucker too TT2BMW (rovers are all shite BTW)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The whole fucking lot sucks. Thank god for Sky at least we can watch Discovery and the football on HD  We also have the Forum :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> P.S. Is it not against forum rules to attack an individual?


Not when it's John. He's an exception to the rule! :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Is it not against forum rules to attack an individual?
> ...


I'd better withdraw my comment about you then!

H


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nah, that's ok. That wasn't an 'attack'. It was the truth. There is a difference! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sooner the better, i refuse to watch any of the crap.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Throw out your plasmas and go back to doing what men did in the olden days! Baby 'makin'!  :wink: :-*


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

That Shilpa is quite tasty from Celebrity BB ... 

But I do hate all this celebrity shite, give me Eastenders anyday :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

baynesey said:


> That Shilpa is quite tasty from Celebrity BB ...
> 
> But I do hate all this celebrity shite, give me Eastenders anyday :twisted:


And Corrie   .

Shilpa is a cool girl. I love her femine accessories like her slippers and ear muffs  .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Shitflap?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> For fuck sakes. When will this constant penetration of shit stop taking up every fucking nights TV?
> 
> If it isn't X-Factor it's Soapstar-Superstar or Big Brother or Celebrity Big Brother, (spot the fucking celebrity more like!), or IACGMEOH or Fame Academy or "Tonight Matthew I'm gonna be a paedo" or Celebrity "Tonight Matthew I'm gonna be a paedo" etc, etc.
> 
> ...


24, Lost, Top Gear, Heroes all coming soon


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

jampott said:


> Shitflap?












yummy


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Well IÂ´m worried cos it seems as if some of you wankers actually watch this shit - posting pics of whoÂ´s hot and whoÂ´s not - please bring back normal television please please please!!

IÂ´d rather watch a picture of this 









but I have just realised that watching reality TV is exactly the same so back to square one. :roll:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

bolox, pic didnÂ´t work

it was a steaming turd


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> For fuck sakes. When will this constant penetration of shit stop taking up every fucking nights TV?


Not until the drooling, knuckle-draggin, fake-burberry wearing, 5-second attention span, giro-cashing, day-time television-watching chavs find something to distract them. [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

StuarTT said:


> Not until the drooling, knuckle-draggin, fake-burberry wearing, 5-second attention span, giro-cashing, day-time television-watching chavs find something to distract them. [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


Would just like to confirm although I posted a picture of one of the celebrities it was to merely demonstrate to other like minded perverts the talent in the current BB house.

Wouldn't want to be tarred with the above brush now would I, especially on here ... would be hung, drawn and quatered if I didnt have a job, reasonable income etc etc LOL


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Any similarities to real people or events, other than those specifically cited, are unintentional and are for purposes of illustration only. :twisted:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

StuarTT said:


> Any similarities to real people or events, other than those specifically cited, are unintentional and are for purposes of illustration only. :twisted:


LOL - I'm just not educated enough to include so many big words into one sentence, I envy you guys :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Hey baynesey, you are pardoned


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I think it's all down to drugs....

In the 1960s TV execs droped LSD and came up with weird stuff like 'The Prisoner' and 'The Avengers'
In the 1970s they drank a lot and we had tough dramas and cop shows like 'The Sweeney'
In the 80s it was cheap speed, which gave us stuff like 'The Tube'
In the 1990s they smoked pot, and came up with touchy-feely 'issues' programs where nothing really happens - 'This Life' for instance.
Now they're all on coke and it seems such a great idea to let a load of has-been micro-celebs back on our screens in 'unusual' situations - I give you 'Dancing On Ice' ITV's upcoming celeb ice dancing 'extravaganza' as an example....

'We're all doomed'.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

baynesey said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Shitflap?
> ...


she looks like a she-male. I wouldnt touch it with yours!

shes is rough!


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> she looks like a she-male. I wouldnt touch it with yours!
> 
> shes is rough!


lol .. ya daft racist (not a racist slur, I'm quoting Alan Partridge)

Must admit, there wasn't many to choose from on Google Images 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll have to have a look as she does look a bit could be, did she have one once :lol:

reminds me of him/her from euro song contest. (I dont recall the name).


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'll have to have a look as she does look a bit could be, did she have one once :lol:
> 
> reminds me of him/her from euro song contest. (I dont recall the name).


Dana International ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was going to comment but i wont.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Throw out your plasmas and go back to doing what men did in the olden days! Baby 'makin'!  :wink: :-*


Dotti Theres all night to think about I only last 5 min  :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Try this instead...

http://www.apple.com/uk/appletv/?cid=AO ... 0000062893


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba
[img:k1yp09eb said:


> http://img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2007/01/shilpashettyREX_450x705.jpg[/img]
> 
> yummy


she looks like a she-male. I wouldnt touch it with yours!

shes is rough![/quote]

Looks like Keira Knightley for you then


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yes pls.

or kirsten dunst.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> yes pls.
> 
> or kirsten dunst.


No way Toshy! Your greedy and want both at the same time!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sounds good.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll happily settle for Cameron Diaz now she's ditched that twat Justin


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Give me Rob James who plays Liam Connor in Coronation Street! Phwaaaaaaaaaa I definately wouldn't kick him out of MY bed on a Sunday morning or any day of the week come to think of it! . He is HOT!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

compared to me, hes a minger.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your not bad Tosh . You just have bad breath


----------



## gcampbell (Jun 2, 2006)

Mariella Frostrup .... it's the sexy voice !!

It's not bad... Top Gear returns at the end of the month!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Your not bad Tosh . You just have bad breath


I'd just been down on you - what do you expect! :roll:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

KN used to be beautiful, sadly now she is part of the Hollywood 'Size 0' club and just looks painfully thin. 

When are these girls going to realise it isn't natural or healthy to be just skin and bone?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

head_ed said:


> When are these girls going to realise it isn't natural or healthy to be just skin and bone?


When the media stop portraying that body shape as the "ideal" :wink:


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

That 'shitflap' looks like a thunderbird puppet.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oi, oi, oi, oi, oi ~ This thread's supposed to be about the shit that is reality TV and not who you'd want sitting on your face or what celebs arse you'd want to bang your balls against!

Start your own fucking thread if you want to talk about slamming your maggot up a shims cavity. :?


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Oi, oi, oi, oi, oi ~ This thread's supposed to be about the shit that is reality TV and not who you'd want sitting on your face or what celebs arse you'd want to bang your balls against!
> 
> Start your own fucking thread if you want to talk about slamming your maggot up a shims cavity. :?


this aimed at me??? if it is then you can suck my plums! .. if not 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

baynesey said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Oi, oi, oi, oi, oi ~ This thread's supposed to be about the shit that is reality TV and not who you'd want sitting on your face or what celebs arse you'd want to bang your balls against!
> ...


That, I would like to see! :lol: :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > For fuck sakes. When will this constant penetration of shit stop taking up every fucking nights TV?
> ...


Excellent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That fat little pig does it all the time :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, afternoon. Wondered when you'd show you fuck ugly face!

Where've you been hiding recently. You been scouting those MySpace forums again? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> *Oh, afternoon. Wondered when you'd show you fuck ugly face!*
> Where've you been hiding recently. You been scouting those MySpace forums again? :wink:


Glad to see you been lurnin some current forum speak from the other dimwits on here you cretin.

Been up Tarn, 2 weeks of twats like you ..............delightful company.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO.

Good one that werent tit? Must bee katching!


----------

